# What is this Appaloosa coat pattern/color? :)



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say she's definitely Vanish Roan. I'm not sure about the other factors that are there too, hopefully someone with more know-how will come along soon, but I'll bet on Varnish.

She's cute!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would put my money on bay blanket spotted and varnish roan.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

chesnut varnish roan with a spotted blanket. for sure.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just had another look you to chestnut and maybe sooty as well?


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Blanket?


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

she is a chestnut with a blanket and spots, and has roaned since she grew up.
you can still register her if you want


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! Love to see different opinions on Jade's pattern and color  I personally believe that she is chestnut color for sure (because if she was bay, i think she would need to have a black mane and tail) and as for her pattern well...im glad to see everyone's thoughts because it is pretty confusing  
Id like to think she could be a chestnut varnish roan spotted blanket appy

And Spotted, i wish i could register her but only the sire is registered with papers, the dam doesn't have any papers at all. So i have read that both parents need to be registered to have Jade registered


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can have her registered... you would need to spay her first though.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh really..i thought the rules were that both parents needed to be registered...Getting her spayed is way out of what i could afford, we dont even have an equine clinic in the area where i live, I think the closest equine clinic would be around like 7 to 10 hours away, ouchh loll but getting her papers isn't that necessary i dont plan on doing shows, breeding or selling her.  it just would have been nice to have them that' all


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

She is definitely chestnut varnish roan, with spotted blanket. Remember Appys will changed for up to 7 years. All of ours that we raised did, mixes and purebreds.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*cough*. Appaloosas can and will change beyond seven years...


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah i was really amazed to see a big difference in her color since i got her, it's only been 5 months that i have her now and you can see she's getting more brown and losing some white on her body! Can't wait to see what she looks like this winter with her heavy coat and next summer  Always a mystery hehe I knew that appy's could change colors but not as fast as Jade is doing, it's really incredible! Thank you Elizabeth Bowers, it makes total sense that she would be a chesnut varnish roan spotted blanket appy x qh  Thx!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think you need to spay her to get her registered , but I do believe you would need her inspected. check ApHC, they have the rules and regulations on the wesite. I could be wrong.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

To hardship witht the ApHC, which is the only way they would accept her with a grade dam, is to spay her. 

As for her getting more brown. That won't stay. That's just her winter coat. Phoenix gets red every winter and sheds out even whiter in the spring.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> *cough*. Appaloosas can and will change beyond seven years...


Yup.

Definitely a varnish roan with a spotted blanket - not a leopard or "near leopard". The sire, by the way, is bay -not tri-colored...it is common for bay Appys to have light and dark bay colored spots. They are often called "tri-colored", but actually aren't...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

You can register any appy who has one registered App parent and color. But like NDappy pointed out, mares must be spayed and stallions must be gelded in order to do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

You can register any appy who has one registered App parent and color. But like NDappy pointed out, mares must be spayed and stallions must be gelded in order to do so. And i would def agree to the varnish roan with blanket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> You can register any appy who has one registered App parent and color. But like NDappy pointed out, mares must be spayed and stallions must be gelded in order to do so.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Close...to hardship register, you don't have to have a registered parent...



> *216. HARDSHIP REGISTRY*​
> 
> *A. Geldings and spayed mares which do not meet pedigree requirements or are of*
> *unknown pedigree will be accepted for registration if they otherwise meet the*
> ...


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well in that case i probably will never get her papers because it's not very possible for me to get her spayed.

As for the sire, i didn't make that up, it was written on the owners website that he's a tri-colored near leopard appy


----------

